# I'm getting baptized!



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm getting baptized on December 17th! I'm so excited and nervous. This will be the biggest day of my life. Wow. :smile2: God has blessed me so much and to get baptized means the world to me. I might cry lol. But there will be so much people eek.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats! Happy for you! You'll do great.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> Congrats! Happy for you! You'll do great.


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

happy baptism


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

May I ask what religion?

Congrats, by the way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cletis said:


> May I ask what religion?
> 
> Congrats, by the way.


No religion......I'm just a christian 

The church doing it is non-denominational.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

0 Glad for ya.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

cinto said:


> 0 Glad for ya.


Thanks :rub


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Why the 17th?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

JohnB said:


> Thanks for sharing. Why the 17th?


Its when they're having it .


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Good for you! Hope it goes well. On the plus side if you cry, the water will blend in with your tears lol.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Its when they're having it .


Understandable, most churches I have been to would do it asap. Well, that's if it was OK by you. No hurry though. Best of luck I was baptized as a child.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Take me to the river


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

JohnB said:


> Understandable, most churches I have been to would do it asap. Well, that's if it was OK by you. No hurry though. Best of luck I was baptized as a child.


Oh ok not that simple here....have to get things set up, gather people, etc. But thanks .


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Congrats buddy. I am an atheist, but I support anyone who wants to be part of a religion or group regardless. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh ok not that simple here....have to get things set up, gather people, etc. But thanks .


Even though I was pretty young I still remember it pretty well. Will never forget it, super nervous, about to be 42 so its been awhile.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

AvoidantGuy said:


> Congrats buddy. I am an atheist, but I support anyone who wants to be part of a religion or group regardless. Hope all goes well for you.


Thanks I commend you 



JohnB said:


> Even though I was pretty young I still remember it pretty well. Will never forget it, super nervous, about to be 42 so its been awhile.


Yeah its in a big arena, tons of people, have to bring extra clothes, long wait, etc. But it will be epic .


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

Congratulation!! Enjoy the experience


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm getting baptized on December 17th! I'm so excited and nervous. This will be the biggest day of my life. Wow. :smile2: God has blessed me so much and to get baptized means the world to me. *I might cry lol*. But there will be so much people eek.


Don't, because you will just end up drowning in a pool of your own tears. :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Congratulations, I was baptized when I was 6. Everything will be great, I'm sure


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Don't, because you will just end up drowning in a pool of your own tears. :lol


:laugh:



HollowAraman said:


> Congratulation!! Enjoy the experience





Sus y said:


> Congrats!





jolene23 said:


> Congratulations, I was baptized when I was 6. Everything will be great, I'm sure


Thanks guys :squeeze


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Thanks guys :squeeze


Can you use guys for either women and men?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Can you use guys for either women and men?


Yeah lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LoganAnomaly said:


> Congrats, Kevin.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats Kev.
I am an Atheisy but you are a good guy so I wish you the best.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*cool ID*



Kevin001 said:


> I'm getting baptized on December 17th! I'm so excited and nervous. This will be the biggest day of my life. Wow. :smile2: God has blessed me so much and to get baptized means the world to me. I might cry lol. But there will be so much people eek.


can my certificate from 1970s work? John Betjeman was present

I want to bring to interviews, with birth certificate, utility bills, passport

but most would ignore the certs.

Is your cert digital? there's no Mum or Dad alive for me now to reinstate a fresh real modern one. Those need parents' occupations! Theirs was Hotelier on my paper one. recent online forms demand parents' occupations, qualifications... so I'm written off. orphaned. sure no person without parents, dependent wife, children not allowed any occupation or citizenship?:crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Congrats Kev.
> I am an Atheisy but you are a good guy so I wish you the best.


Thanks



twitchy666 said:


> can my certificate from 1970s work? John Betjeman was present
> 
> I want to bring to interviews, with birth certificate, utility bills, passport
> 
> ...


Not sure what you're asking lol.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

did you get a baptism certificate? did you like it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

twitchy666 said:


> did you get a baptism certificate? did you like it?


No.....not sure you get a certificate or anything lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

sword1 said:


> Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Many blessings


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Thanks


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Aww congrats! basically everything you wrote was exactly how I felt when I got baptized last week, I feel like I cried so much. It is a big decision it took me years, I was afraid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

lizzy19 said:


> Aww congrats! basically everything you wrote was exactly how I felt when I got baptized last week, I feel like I cried so much. It is a big decision it took me years, I was afraid.


Last week? Congrats! :squeeze

I will be very anxious I just know it.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Last week? Congrats! :squeeze
> 
> I will be very anxious I just know it.


Yes, thank you! I know I was. maybe you can post how it went.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

lizzy19 said:


> Yes, thank you! I know I was. maybe you can post how it went.


Of course I will lol.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Congratulations Kevin!

*in nomine patri et fili et spiritus sancti*










^ This is how it happened to me...I can't remember a single thing though lol

I find it curious how other denominations practice this ritual:










Orthodox style!










This little fellah is so excited that he just can't wait!

Does your denomination practice child baptism at all or is it limited to adults?


----------



## starfire1997 (Nov 16, 2017)

That’s awesome! I know for sure that being Christian really helps with the anxiety thing. I don’t know what I’d do without Him. Don’t be nervous you’ll do fine it’ll be over before you know it!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

starfire1997 said:


> That's awesome! I know for sure that being Christian really helps with the anxiety thing. I don't know what I'd do without Him. Don't be nervous you'll do fine it'll be over before you know it!


Thank you so much :squeeze


----------



## starfire1997 (Nov 16, 2017)

👍😀


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Congrats! Where are you gonna get baptized at? I got baptized in my pastor's swimming pool when I was around 9 or so, and I'm seriously considering the legitimacy of that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

waterfairy said:


> Congrats! Where are you gonna get baptized at? I got baptized in my pastor's swimming pool when I was around 9 or so, and I'm seriously considering the legitimacy of that.


Really? I mean as long as it was legit doesn't matter where. I'm getting baptized at this big convention center in the lobby. There will be tons of people...eek.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

I know different religious beliefs are different, but for a Baptist a baptism is just a outward/public show of faith. You are not required to do so ever. That is why they do not do it for babies as it needs to be the person choice to do so. For the few I read that did it and was not sure about how it was done or the location. There is nothing saying you can't do it again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

JohnB said:


> I know different religious beliefs are different, but for a Baptist a baptism is just a outward/public show of faith. You are not required to do so ever. That is why they do not do it for babies as it needs to be the person choice to do so. For the few I read that did it and was not sure about how it was done or the location. There is nothing saying you can't do it again.


True


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Does your denomination practice child baptism at all or is it limited to adults?


I don't have a denomination not sure about the church either. I think its for whoever though. I wouldn't recommend really young kids too though because at such young ages do you really "know" Jesus.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

sheeps gonna sheep.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Congratulations Kevin you will not be going to hell.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm getting baptized on December 17th! I'm so excited and nervous. This will be the biggest day of my life. Wow. :smile2: God has blessed me so much and to get baptized means the world to me. I might cry lol. But there will be so much people eek.


Would certainly make me very nervous in front of all those people so big step for you! Wish you all the best tomorrow! :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Excaliber said:


> Would certainly make me very nervous in front of all those people so big step for you! Wish you all the best tomorrow! :smile2:


I've got like 13hrs bro...freaking out it will be more people than I thought :O

But I've been waiting all year for this if not all my life no turning back now, all glory to God .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Update:

It was great!

There was a ton of people but I did it might upload photos idk lol. Being in the water was scary for me but it was so worth it.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Update:
> 
> It was great!
> 
> There was a ton of people but I did it might upload photos idk lol. Being in the water was scary for me but it was so worth it.


Congratulations :squeeze :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

jolene23 said:


> Congratulations :squeeze :smile2:


Thanks


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Update:
> 
> It was great!
> 
> There was a ton of people but I did it might upload photos idk lol. Being in the water was scary for me but it was so worth it.


Awesome, you did it and survived!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I was going to tell you to try not to drown, but I guess I'm too late.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Update:
> 
> It was great!
> 
> There was a ton of people but I did it might upload photos idk lol. Being in the water was scary for me but it was so worth it.


I'm glad you achieved something that's important for you, congrats! :clap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Aww that's great happy for you!☺


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Update:
> 
> It was great!
> 
> There was a ton of people but I did it might upload photos idk lol. Being in the water was scary for me but it was so worth it.


Awesome! :boogie :boogie :boogie



Excaliber said:


> Awesome, you did it and survived!


Of course he would survive! There shouldn't be anxiety - God's in control at that point.



finallyclosed said:


> I was going to tell you to try not to drown, but I guess I'm too late.


The pastor would have held onto him and they wouldn't be in very deep water - water depth isn't the criterion :lol Elder people have been baptized without problems .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

sword1 said:


> Congrats. Great to hear that things when well.





lizzy19 said:


> Aww that's great happy for you!☺


Thanks guys . Really means a lot, being baptized means so much to me.



millenniumman75 said:


> The pastor would have held onto him and they wouldn't be in very deep water - water depth isn't the criterion :lol Elder people have been baptized without problems .


:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A few blurry pics from the event *facepalm


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Welcome to the family of God


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Congratulations! They used a hot tub for my baptism and while I was getting in, I didn't notice the steps/seats inside, so I fell right into the water and made a splash. Yes, it was in front of everyone. Ah, it was embarrassing but I kept the video footage because it was still a great experience. 0


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ms kim said:


> Welcome to the family of God






lilyamongthorns said:


> Congratulations! They used a hot tub for my baptism and while I was getting in, I didn't notice the steps/seats inside, so I fell right into the water and made a splash. Yes, it was in front of everyone. Ah, it was embarrassing but I kept the video footage because it was still a great experience. 0


Oh wow, that sounds like my worst nightmare lol. I want to see. :laugh:

:squeeze


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> A few blurry pics from the event *facepalm


The water wasn't too cold lol ?

That's true commitment.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> A few blurry pics from the event *facepalm


Congrats Kev, that's a major milestone on your journey as a Christian


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> The water wasn't too cold lol ?
> 
> That's true commitment.


It was very warm tbh lol.



Lohikaarme said:


> Congrats Kev, that's a major milestone on your journey as a Christian


Thanks


----------



## GlasgowGuy (Jan 7, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

GlasgowGuy said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Kevin...


Not trying to be cruel.. but sweet heart..

Those shorts..

They're kind of sexy, man..

Congrats.. you know i'm an atheist, but i still think you're great..:yes..


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------

